# Need HELP with a Mossberg SA-20 part number



## pasinthrough (Dec 9, 2016)

I've called Mossberg several times with no luck.  Actually keep getting different stories and new suggestions that never pan out each time I call.  Very frustrating.  I have also called weaver, redfield etc, again with no luck.

Anyone know the part number or where I can get a scope rail that will fit the SA-20?  It's already drilled and tapped so I just need the rail and screws.  Receiver has a slightly rounded top and 4 holes drilled.  

Crazy that no one at Mossberg can get one of these things or tell me where I can order one...


----------



## davisd9 (Dec 9, 2016)

Would guess the Weaver 417m as it fits the 500 guns, not 100% sure though.


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 9, 2016)

davisd9 said:


> Would guess the Weaver 417m as it fits the 500 guns, not 100% sure though.



Not the same.  The Mossberg and Weatherby 20 ga semi-autos are made in Turkey.  That's the reason they tell me they can't get parts...  If they can't get them, how the world do they expect anyone else to?


----------



## davisd9 (Dec 9, 2016)

I would talk to SumToy then and see what he could come up with.  May not be the cheapest route but probably the easiest.


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 9, 2016)

davisd9 said:


> I would talk to SumToy then and see what he could come up with.  May not be the cheapest route but probably the easiest.



Not gonna go that route.  

It just seems real weird that a manufacturer can't get a part for a gun that they import and sell.  One that they drilled and tapped the receiver for and one that they sell to turkey hunt with in the US.  Why on earth should a consumer need to commission a machinist to one off produce something that should be so common place?


----------



## davisd9 (Dec 9, 2016)

Good luck


----------



## Old Boss Gobbler (Dec 9, 2016)

So I have the turkey thugs version of the sa20. It came with the rail. It is attached by 4 screws. I just removed it to see if there was a part number on the under side. There wasn't. The dimensions are 15mm long and approx 1.7mm wide.


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 9, 2016)

Old Boss Gobbler said:


> So I have the turkey thugs version of the sa20. It came with the rail. It is attached by 4 screws. I just removed it to see if there was a part number on the under side. There wasn't. The dimensions are 15mm long and approx 1.7mm wide.



Thanks but that really doesn't help much. I have the same gun just didn't come with the base for some reason. Guess I'm just up a creek. Last Mossberg I'll ever buy.


----------



## WFL (Dec 10, 2016)

When we did the target stuff you can not find stuff that will work.  We got a guy that has gun store with bunch of mounts.  So I would find a store that is nice (lol) and see if they will let you try to fit the mounts to the gun.  If cant find the one you need find one that fits the top of the gun them drill/tap on or two more hole.  I know you dont like the sound of that but that is easy.  Now you can drill the mount also.


----------



## Mudfeather (Dec 12, 2016)

I bought that gun because it was one of the few that came with the rail....Now I see in my manual that that part is not listed or shown in the diagram...I guess some guy in Turkey manufactures them and it is a secret...I think I will call the customer service and see if I can get a replacement and see what they tell me...


----------



## Mudfeather (Dec 12, 2016)

I would have thought it was a "normal" standard rail...


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 14, 2016)

Mudfeather said:


> I bought that gun because it was one of the few that came with the rail....Now I see in my manual that that part is not listed or shown in the diagram...I guess some guy in Turkey manufactures them and it is a secret...I think I will call the customer service and see if I can get a replacement and see what they tell me...



You let me know if they can get ya one. 

You'd think it's a top secret item the way they treat it. Smh


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 21, 2017)

*Update...*

I ended up finding a Savage 10 one piece weaver base that fits the contour of the receiver.  I had to measure, punch and drill new holes as well as enlarge the single stock hole at the rear that I used.  Had to go to the bolt store and buy some short #4 metric bolts that would fit the pre-tapped receiver.  

Ended up cutting one rib off the front of the base so it didn't stick out past the receiver.

Seems to be solid and function as planned.  Sad to be forced to make something that should be available from the manufacturer.


----------



## fountain (Jan 21, 2017)

Other than the rail issue, how do you like this gun so far?  I just got one and and haven't shot it yet.  I just saw this and thought about it, I could have sent you mine as I likely won't use it.  Mine came with the dead ringer sights and my wife prefers those over a red dot.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 21, 2017)

fountain said:


> Other than the rail issue, how do you like this gun so far?  I just got one and and haven't shot it yet.  I just saw this and thought about it, I could have sent you mine as I likely won't use it.  Mine came with the dead ringer sights and my wife prefers those over a red dot.



I really like the gun. My 7yo used it last year and smashed a long beard at 22 yards. She will shoot it all day long without any problems. She used the dead ringer sights but I think the dot will help her focus more.  It's a solid 35-40 yd shooter with fed #7 and a truglo choke.


----------

